# Any Conflicts with this setup?



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

I wan to get this Hot Shot turbo kit- http://www.hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns6020turbo.html

And this Stromung Exhaust System-
http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3609

I am worried because in the turbo description, it says it has a 3" downpipe, while the Stromung exhaust system is only 2.25", is there any conflict there or will I need an adapter or am I just paranoid?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> I wan to get this Hot Shot turbo kit- http://www.hotshot.com/hotshotheaders/ns6020turbo.html
> 
> And this Stromung Exhaust System-
> http://www.mossyperformance.com/product/?id=3609
> ...


Not sure where it says it has a 3" downpipe. It actually has a 2.5" downpipe and yes you will have a huge conflict. You want the largest exhaust possible on a turbo setup so 2.5" minimum and 3" being even better.

I see where it say 3" however that DP does not look like the GA16 turbo downpipe. Unless they changed something my downpipe and every other GA16 turbo downpipe I have seen from HS is 2.5"


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay so I need to get an exhaust system that is 2.5"? What size is the stock downpipe? If it's 2.5" then I can get the exhaust system before the turbo. Do you know if stromung makes a 2.5" exhaust system for the B13 Sentra (GA16DE)?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay well after looking shortly I don't see a 2.5" stromung system, so does anyone else make one? Or will I have to go to a muffler shop and get one custom made? If so am I to be worried about the system being crush bent?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you get it custom made you need to find somewhere you can get them mandrel bent. Crush bend is very restrictive, exspecially if you have to make any 90 degree corners.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> Okay well after looking shortly I don't see a 2.5" stromung system, so does anyone else make one? Or will I have to go to a muffler shop and get one custom made? If so am I to be worriedl about the system being crush bent?


Just because it is not on their site does not mean it does not exist. Call them, otherwise there are several 3" exhaust systems. 

The stock cat will accept a 2.5" or 3" bolted directly too it. 

Don't cut corners on the turbo setup!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay so can I get the turbo without getting a new exhaust system? Will it all bolt up to the stock exhaust? (BTW I'm not completely stock, I have a racing muffler welded on to the stock system). I just want to know because I want have money to do it all at the same time.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

COmeon man do some research. A turbo on a stock exhaust is a horrible idea. The piping diamter is too small.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Okay so can I get the turbo without getting a new exhaust system? Will it all bolt up to the stock exhaust? (BTW I'm not completely stock, I have a racing muffler welded on to the stock system). I just want to know because I want have money to do it all at the same time.




 whats a "racing muffler"?  if all you have is that APC garbage, then youre still "stock" by all means. the GA16 exhaust pipe diameter is small to begin with and it cant even handle the increased flow of going N/A with a few bolt ons, so do you think its going to be able to handle the flow of a turbo?? c'mon man.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not like it would be that way for forever. Let me put it this way, would it be better for me to have a turbo with a restrictive exhaust system, or have a 3" exhaust system on a stock car which will make it sluggish? I will search some...

Edit: Found something, it seems on Project 200SX 1.6, they did turbo before changing exhaust, I think, unless stock is smaller than 2".


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> It's not like it would be that way for forever. Let me put it this way, would it be better for me to have a turbo with a restrictive exhaust system, or have a 3" exhaust system on a stock car which will make it sluggish? I will search some...
> 
> Edit: Found something, it seems on Project 200SX 1.6, they did turbo before changing exhaust, I think, unless stock is smaller than 2".


A smaller exhaust system will result in higher EGTs. I'm fairly sure Project 200SX has at least a 2" exhaust with their turbo setup. Stock is smaller than 2".

It not a good idea to run a turbo with the stock exhaust. 2" would be better than stock, but why do it more than once?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

pimpride said:


> It's not like it would be that way for forever. Let me put it this way, would it be better for me to have a turbo with a restrictive exhaust system, or have a 3" exhaust system on a stock car which will make it sluggish? I will search some...
> 
> Edit: Found something, it seems on Project 200SX 1.6, they did turbo before changing exhaust, I think, unless stock is smaller than 2".



They originally had a 2" Stromung setup and then changed to a larger exhaust. Stock is less than 2" however they never had a stock exhaust on the turbo setup. You can get the larger exhaust with turbo in mind, just know it is going to lose power before the turbo is put on. 

The other thing to consider is that if you are buying the Hot Shot kit it now comes with the GT28RS turbo which is more sensitive to a smaller exhaust than a standard T28 as the turbine wheel on the RS is a more efficient design.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok well it looks like I will be getting exhaust first then. Thanks for all your help.


----------

